# Help with megasquirt 2 with pcb v3 and 60-2 trigger wheel



## iZOTOPE (Jul 2, 2006)

I have my megasquirt wired and working on my current setup: 2.0 8v AGG engine, the engine has a 60-2 trigger wheel, and I currently use a 2E distributor and a BOSCH ICM, the ECU is modified to use the HALL signal from the 4 window distributor. 

my question is what hardware changes are needed to control my ignition from the 60-2 trigger wheel. can i wire the hall sensor from the trigger wheel and just change the settings in megatune? or do i need to solder parts on ms2 pcb. 


10x for advice.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

iZOTOPE said:


> I have my megasquirt wired and working on my current setup: 2.0 8v AGG engine, the engine has a 60-2 trigger wheel, and I currently use a 2E distributor and a BOSCH ICM, the ECU is modified to use the HALL signal from the 4 window distributor.
> 
> my question is what hardware changes are needed to control my ignition from the 60-2 trigger wheel. can i wire the hall sensor from the trigger wheel and just change the settings in megatune? or do i need to solder parts on ms2 pcb.
> 
> ...


 It will depend on wether or not the VR conditioning circuits have been built on your board or not. If they have been built then you would just need to change some jumpers. Tachselect would nee to be jumpered to VRIN instead of OPTOIN, TSEL would need to be moved from OPTOOUT to VROUT and the XG1 to XG2 jumper will need to be removed. 

If the VR circuits haven't been built The assembly guide in the megamanual starting at step 51 tells how to do it. Then you just need to hook up the factory crank sensor and possibly adjust the VR pots.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

No need to remove the XG1/2 jumper for a VR install.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

I didn't know that.... the assembly guide doesn't show it being jumpered for VR.


----------



## iZOTOPE (Jul 2, 2006)

the cranksensor is a 3 wire hall sensor, i don't think it is a VR. 
anyway, the board has all the parts needed, it was assembled by DIYAutotune beer so the changes will be... 



> Tachselect would nee to be jumpered to VRIN instead of OPTOIN, TSEL would need to be moved from OPTOOUT to VROUT


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

What year engine is it? The VW factory VR crank sensors are 3 wire. signal +, signal -, and sheild.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

If it is hall effect (european motors only through MK4 I_think_) things are even easier. All you'd need to do is change your ignition settings from trigger return or basic trigger or whatever you are currently using to missing tooth wheel. At worst you might have to change the pull-up for the hall sensor from 12v to 5V.


----------



## iZOTOPE (Jul 2, 2006)

it is a 3 wire sensor, engine code is AGG(it is the same with ADY) it had SIMOS engine management. my hall sensor in current configuration is feeded with +12v from ICM pin 5... 

here is the PCB, i also did the launch control circuit.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

If you have a hall crank there's nothing to do. You might need to change the input trigger edge to get it to work right, its really easy to see in the Diagnostics tab in the full version of Tunerstudio (well worth the $$) if you have one big line it's good, two big lines invert it.


----------



## iZOTOPE (Jul 2, 2006)

ok, i'll try as you say. 

now regarding the distributor, I have a 4 window type from a 2E engine (had digifant 2 injection), will I have to change it for a 1 window type? 

also as i'm thinking for the wiring of the crank sensor: +12V from pin 5 of the ICM to +12v on the sensor, ground, and signal from the sensor goes to megasqirt hall input pin, from megasquirt the spark output goest to ICM. 

correct me if i'm wrong  

and thanks for advices :beer:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

No the dizzy will be fine. 12v to sensor power should be fine, sensor signal would go to MS pin 24 and ground to pin 2


----------



## iZOTOPE (Jul 2, 2006)

great, thanks for help, i'll let you know how's going and i'll post the msq here, maybe it works for other guys with 8v engines 
:beer:


----------



## justvwpower (Jul 8, 2007)

i mightbe a l'il l8 on this ....but ..... the last time i looked the vr senor on a 8 valve is vr...the 3rd wire is a rf shield( its on my car) i changed mine the other day and destroyed the oldd to c whats inside (kina like an autopsy....always do this to old components increases the learning curve)and it has coilsupon coils of fine copper wire in it this says its vr hall is solid state


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

justvwpower said:


> i mightbe a l'il l8 on this ....but ..... the last time i looked the vr senor on a 8 valve is vr...the 3rd wire is a rf shield( its on my car) i changed mine the other day and destroyed the oldd to c whats inside (kina like an autopsy....always do this to old components increases the learning curve)and it has coilsupon coils of fine copper wire in it this says its vr hall is solid state


They are in cars built for sale in the U.S.. Most european VWs use a hall effect ckp.


----------



## justvwpower (Jul 8, 2007)

can hardly wait to see the outcome...as i wiring up a MS2 w/V3 board on a 9a engine BUT i'm going waste spark using a CAS from a mitsubishi eclipse ......EXTREME is what i was told :laugh:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

justvwpower said:


> can hardly wait to see the outcome...as i wiring up a MS2 w/V3 board on a 9a engine BUT i'm going waste spark using a CAS from a mitsubishi eclipse ......EXTREME is what i was told :laugh:


 You should see 4 LS2 truck coils fired sequentially with an MS3 and 3X....... In test mode you can hear the plugs fire installed in the motor from across the shop!


----------



## justvwpower (Jul 8, 2007)

so i've heard ... been looking for those also ... but it looks like it s gold now hard to get but yes thats what i'm head for mega power :laugh:
























my megasquirt 2 w/v3 board opcorn:


----------

